# Good deal on dive gear. .. I think



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw this in the pace buy sell trade group on Facebook


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Could be good deal. But maybe not... Are the tanks in hydro? Dacor has been out of business for a while so the computer may be a paper weight...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

The tanks look like they would still be serviceable...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have no idea what's good or not I don't dive thought I'd Pass it along to yall though


----------

